# Cute Papllion for adoption



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

the sweetie`s pic


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OH dear, what happened, what's the story with this little fella?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was nice of you to take this little guy in. Are you going to keep him? I see
that you read the U.S. Newspapers there in China.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

i`m a singaporean not china,his story is the owner at nite got someone to post at forum saying if by tmr hes not adopted he will send to SPCA where the chances of him putting down is high so i quickly call to collect from him...
den now tryin to rehome him...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's wonderful of you! How lucky for that beautiful Papillon. I'm sure he will be rehomed soon, he's so sweet.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Checking in to see if any updates...I hope he finds a loving home; he's just adorable!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking to see if he found a forever home. He is a cutie.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

hi hes adopted by my bf


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> hi hes adopted by my bf
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's great!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> hi hes adopted by my bf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! great news









He is a pretty dog. I like his black markings


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh how sweet of your boyfriend!









Now the little darling is still in the family and you can keep making new clothes for him, too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy that he's staying 'in the family'! Now we can get more pictures and updates on him as well as Prince!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so thrilled he is in your family. I took to him right away and was thinking my sister is going to China in eaaly October How can I swing this. If he is in a good home I"m thrilled.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, cute little baby, happy hes adopted


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

the only sad part abt him is he has seperationa anxiety i have to keep stayin at my bf hse... i miss my prince...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Your bf sounds like a great guy...Congrat's to him. What's his name?


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> Your bf sounds like a great guy...Congrat's to him. What's his name?[/B]


Name of my bf or the dog which u interested at?







bf shipping cost free.... dog not for shipping


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)




----------

